# Tasered by Charles on Steroids



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

So I'm home yesterday waiting for hurricane hanna to pass thru when my son inlaw tells me a package is at the front door-Instinctively I tell him to step back and luckily nothing blows

Hmmmm--WTF-could be an order I placed or............
I quickly look at the return and start chuckling --OH crap its from Charles Ctiicda must be a 5er or so (why is the box so big though?)-well I try to touch the thing and I get blown across the room with a high voltage charge--Damn -that was powerful for just a 5er

OK-I get the big rubber gloves on and open it up--What the ???????????

Just loads and loads of Primo smokes wrapped in Plastique C4 (That didn't go off because of no fuse(Letter or note)

OK--this is a mistake--or..........did I win a contest????I'm always throwing in entry guesses but never to check to see who won

Luckily the wifey is watching all this--Because I always tell her I get most all my smokes for free from you guys BAHAHAHAHAHA--so this is Perfect

Anyway the selection is soo outrageous and because of no note I immediately pm Charles to see if he sent it to the wrong address--I'm really flabbergasted!!!!!!!!!!!

He tells me no letter necessary and enjoy

HOLY [email protected] Batman

This selection includes but not limited to

Tats-Black and Cojonu
Illusione
Cigar Lives
Lito Gomez
OpusX
Rass Isom
DC Maximus
Davidoff Millenium/Anniv
Padron 80/64/26
Cohiba Isom 
Comacho 
MB I
Assorted ISOM

I am floored-24 smokes--Yikes

Charles -thank you soo much

I won't forget your genrousity-- *IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN * BAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

holy crap thats the mother load!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

wowsers :eeek: that's a tasty buncha goodies! :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I will take the bag with the Padron Anniv, Tat Black, and Cohiba.
Thanks


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

When Charles says he is in the bomb shelter planning his next hit he really means it. Great smokes.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats Awesome!*


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

I think an intervention is called for! very ,very nice Charles!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: That is just an amazing hit!! :dribble:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow super hit


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

this reminds me of the BIG BANG. remember, the thing that created our universe!
:arghhhh: friggin sweet hit charles...while where choosing bags travis, ill take the one with the cojonos in it hehehe....man thats the hit right there, great work charles !! rad hit lky! enjoy


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Charles is out of f'ng control.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow charles, thats absolutly friggin amazing. Way to really hit em and hit em hard. lkylindy is really lucky. Enjoy those smokes.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet hit!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Charles is freaking CRAZY. Great Hit.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very Cool Charles---To a well desrving BOTL that is LkyLindy!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Charles Bomber of the year.... Hands down


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

we must take charles out!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Charles has lost his mind but one helluva generous brother.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Yahhn said:


> we must take charles out!


We just tried--he will not let "Sleeping Dogs Lay"---:angry:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> Charles has lost his mind but one helluva generous brother.


He might be in the early stages of puberty--Like he's playing King of the Hill or Leap Frog hell I don't know???? Sumin':errrr:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice hit enjoy


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: Charles thats Awesome!!

That is nearly half a shop!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

charles is just mean sending everything harvey hates, not a single stick in there that he likes :helloooo: obviuosly I'm kidding great hit


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

jitzy said:


> charles is just mean sending everything harvey hates, not a single stick in there that he likes :helloooo: obviuosly I'm kidding great hit


I figured i would send him the stuff i do not like :sorry:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I figured i would send him the stuff i do not like :sorry:


HAHAHAHAHA

Keep on sending those padron/Davidoff/Isom rejects

BAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like Charles went nuclear on your @$$ -* OUCH!*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Vic81 said:


> Looks like Charles went nuclear on your @$$ -* OUCH!*


*CHARLES YOU SAY--WHO'S THAT?*


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> *CHARLES YOU SAY--WHO'S THAT?*


Did I miss something or are we calling him by another name now....:huh:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Vic81 said:


> Looks like Charles went nuclear on your @$$ -* OUCH!*


Serious firepower


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

unfreakin believable!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

And you lived to tell about it!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> Did I miss something or are we calling him by another name now....:huh:


well... there was a "Buffalo Chuck" mentioned in another thread... :biggrin:

though that might be somebody else....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ngetal said:


> well... there was a "Buffalo Chuck" mentioned in another thread... :biggrin:
> 
> though that might be somebody else....


Yes and that buffalo had legs too---:arghhhh:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

That hurts just looking at it, Charles shipped you his whole humi hahaha! Enjoy and great hit Charles!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a serious hit Harvey. Congrats on some awesome sticks. Way to deliver the damage Charles. Quality!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great selection


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you're insane


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... that is awesome. Nice hit Charles, you are crazy as s&*t. Great pickup brother. enjoy!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that is one awesome bomb some of the best cigars in that one...enjoy them and if you don't I'm sure a few of us would be willing to help you out.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

no comment dude


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> no comment dude


Marquel speachless???? Someone call ripley!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

holy chit.


----------

